# post your dog!



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

i don't know if this thread already exist jajajaja but if isn't, you can post pics of your dog! 









i'll go first, she is my dog named kira!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

My 2.


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful dogs! both are amazing!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Yoshimi (Jun 29, 2011)

This is Chance in his Thundershirt (Best invention ever!) having a snuggle with his friend Chillie


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

i just posted some pictures of my group in introductions, but here's a few more.

samy









leighla









mcgruff


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, lots of people have seen my 2, but I'll share again. 

My two together:









Keira, 6 months old tomorrow:









And Caesar (GSD):


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

ok here is my dogs







this is Dirty







this is Zena







this is Pete







this is booger







this is sheba


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

why is this in Bullies 101 if its any dog?? shouldnt it just be bullies?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

My razors edge boy he will be two in July


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here'a a few of Tiva. She's Razor's Edge.

























I love this pic of her and Dosia, they're ears crack me up lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i <3 tiba tiba


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mike has been getting her in WP. She's doin so good. Hopefully they will come to practice with us this weekend so I can get you some updated pics of her.  I swear I'ma go over there and steal her lol.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My boy Ecko.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Tiva and Diesel look soo much alike


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Tiva and Diesel look soo much alike


Totally, I think they were twins separated at birth :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Diesel


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

they all are beautiful!!


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

heiner said:


> they all are beautiful!!


My baby boy kilo! three months old....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwww Kilo's adorable


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Diesel












They do totally look a lot alike


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

jajajajajaja yes they do!!


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Diamond 8mths yesterday and King 9wks


----------



## atmosphere (Jul 3, 2011)

my dogs lady, and troy


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My crew are all in my Sig below


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OK my crew lol
crush








pep








Bam








luna








group shot








cali









the boyfriend has a big red dog as well


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Raven and Vandal playing in the snow.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't seen Tiva before, she looks adorable!

My dogs:

Dakota 2 years:

















Tazzy 7 years:









Buddy 6 years:









(Tazzy and Buddy are technically my grandmother's but I do everything with them, training, vet care, food choices, etc.)

And my foster girl Alice about 2 years old.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Bogart










Ava


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

*The Outlaw "Josey" Wales*

My girl Josey


----------



## heiner (Apr 23, 2011)

all the dogs are beautiful..!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just love me some Josey!! That is one fine piece of dog right there


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mach0 said:


>











your my boy Blue


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> your my boy Blue


Hahaha. Gotta love " old school"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

The girls, Rudi on the left, Belle on the right








Belle








Rudi


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought you might like that one.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I thought you might like that one.


Sure do-----

Lets go streaking !!!!

Lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Everybody's doin it!!! They're coming!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

here is Gargamel 


















love all the pics everyone!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I freakin love Mel!!!!! He's got Prince eyeliner like Marley, so cute


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> LOLL Everybody's doin it!!! They're coming!


HAHAHAHAHAHHA.

How about this----

" I hope you flip your bike ov er and knock your front teeth out"


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I freakin love Mel!!!!! He's got Prince eyeliner like Marley, so cute


haha thanks girl  Marley rocks!!


----------

